# Westbend WIS Swapmeet February 26th 2017



## Rear Facing Drop Out (Jan 26, 2017)

Its that time of year again for the Westbend (MIlwaukee Area) Swap meet. If you havent attended and live within driving distance, its worth the drive. We have a seperate bicycle swap meet along with a large classic car swap meet. One $6 admission gets you into both. We average around 2,000 people through the main gates.
It is Feb. 26th 2017 and is located at the Washington County Fairground in Westbend Wis. It is right off the interstate so easy access. Even though it is a fairgrounds it is all cement and heated and nice. The bikes that you can expect to see are ballooners, stingrays, middle weights and BMX are just some examples. Message me for more information or email me at jeffro2nd@yahoo.com


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Jan 26, 2017)

GOOD SWAP MEET!


----------



## 55tbird (Jan 28, 2017)

Count me in Jeff. This is always a great meet and a good cure for cabin fever!


----------



## Rear Facing Drop Out (Feb 13, 2017)

Your in Mike. Bump


----------



## frankster41 (Feb 13, 2017)

Yes I am going!!


----------



## ratcycle (Feb 13, 2017)

Ill be there


----------



## mynameislegion (Feb 20, 2017)

Enroute  in the Blairmobile !


----------



## bikeman76 (Feb 25, 2017)

Great swap meet !     Always find good stuff.
Includes admission to the car swap.
See you there !
Joe


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Feb 26, 2017)

ANY PICS?
GOOD FINDS?


----------



## coin1812 (Feb 28, 2017)

Who had the Robin for sale? Was the first spot looking at the back door on the left. Thanks in advance


----------



## frankster41 (Mar 1, 2017)

coin1812 said:


> Who had the Robin for sale? Was the first spot looking at the back door on the left. Thanks in advance



Zeeb


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Jan 7, 2018)

DO WE HAVE A DATE FOR THE 2018 WET BEND SWAP MEET?


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 7, 2018)

I've never been to that town in over 64 years. Ma tells me I was born in West Bend Wisc.


----------



## mongeese (Jan 7, 2018)

Who’s the swap meet king ?


----------



## ace (Jan 8, 2018)

mongeese said:


> Who’s the swap meet king ?



Bring'n some goodies so count me in too!


----------



## Balloontyre (Jan 8, 2018)

mongeese said:


> Who’s the swap meet king ?



You are!


----------

